# how to befriend a new goat



## RepYoTownlet (Mar 30, 2013)

Just got my first goat. I have a little experience milking goats and trimming hooves uit this goat is now 100% my responsibility. I live and work on a diversified livestock farm and in addition to cows, sheep, pigs, chickens, ducks geese and soon turkeys, we also have 4 Nigerian dwarf goats that she's been hanging out with. Since she arrived today she's been keeping her distance. Wont let me go too close to her unless I have a treat which she snaps up then trots off. I'm a bit worried when I go to milk her tomorrow she won't come to the stancheon and ill have to somehow catch her which I feel like might be unnecessarily stressful to her and sully our friendship. Any thoughts or ideas are appreciated.


----------



## bradboy (Apr 24, 2013)

I'm very interested in the responses you'll get. I'm a new goat owner, and have been working every day at making friends with them.

hehe... keep them away from your powdered donuts.  It's amazing how fast they will eat the whole bag... literally!


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Well, all you really have to do is sit out there for awhile with treats/food and let them come to you. Mind you it will take awhile for them to like you fully. If you give them attention and care they should come around sooner or later


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Your gunna need to chase her and catch her 
Its gunna be a 2 people job if ou can get someone els.
Once you catch her sit there and just pet her and talk to her just like you would do with a scared lttle kid (minus the petting though!!)

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

bradboy said:


> I'm very interested in the responses you'll get. I'm a new goat owner, and have been working every day at making friends with them.
> 
> hehe... keep them away from your powdered donuts.  It's amazing how fast they will eat the whole bag... literally!


Working every day is relaly all you can do. 
Pet and talk to them

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Your gunna need to chase her and catch her
> Its gunna be a 2 people job if ou can get someone els.
> Once you catch her sit there and just pet her and talk to her just like you would do with a scared lttle kid (minus the petting though!!)
> 
> ...


I wouldn't chase a goat if you are trying to get it to like you. I've heard goat people say that "If you chase a goat from the beginning, you're going to end up chasing it for the rest of it's life". You could end up scaring it, which will make it difficult to work with at best. You should let her come to you, you can go up to her if you can, but if she wants her space you should give it to her. This will give you the best chance of a good relationship with the goat.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Kaneel said:


> I wouldn't chase a goat if you are trying to get it to like you. I've heard goat people say that "If you chase a goat from the beginning, you're going to end up chasing it for the rest of it's life". You could end up scaring it, which will make it difficult to work with at best. You should let her come to you, you can go up to her if you can, but if she wants her space you should give it to her.


Its what we do with my wethers and i have them following me around by show time.
My 1st years goat whe i took one of them to Austin i had to help a irl catch her wether (obviously not worked with) and levi just followed me around the entire time.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

*shrugs* I'm just saying that you shouldn't try to scare her, if it does work it might take longer for them to like you than if you went the treat way. If it's worked for you that's great  I've just found that with my goat, I went the gentle way and I might as well have bottle raised her!


----------



## Gunsmith48 (Jan 27, 2013)

Patience, set quietly, the lower the better it helps with their flight tendencies . Nigerians are very curious creature. I use my favorite treat Animal Crackers. Dont chase them they, they will come to you. It could take as little as an hour or a couple of days. They will come. It is very normal behavior. The more kids you have the easier and faster they will settle down.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would pen her in a small area..chasing her will stress her..spend time with her, be patient and calm...bring a treat is nice, keep it small and healthy ..


----------



## RepYoTownlet (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Im going to try the friendly approach first with treats and hope she comes over. I wonder if it will get to thepoint where she is so full of milk it becomes uncomfortable and she seeks someone out to milk her. She was seperated from her kid yesterday so I guess she's probably stressed from that and the move.


----------



## horserider (Dec 29, 2015)

I just got 2 4-H goats that are in a stall in our barn, and neither of them are at all friendly. With one, I filled a bucket with grain and she came to me and let me pet her while she ate. The other though, won't come for food or treats, and runs when I get within 4 feet of her. I don't want to use a crook, because i'm afraid she'll freak out. Any suggestions?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Just take your time, no sudden movements, and don't force anything. With our girls when I first got them home they needed their shots, deworming, etc so I was "mean" the first night and got that all done as quickly as possible, and after that I just made sure all of their interactions with me were only positive for them. I kept cheerios and raisins in my pockets at all times and spent a lot of time just reading in their pen. They're both friendly now!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

:shock: Necrothread revival!

Goats are curious, I would just sit down and ignore them, no quick movements, maybe some cheerios or other cereal in a half empty plastic container with a lid :yum:

An occasional jiggle of container may get their curiosity up :stars: a simple scratch on the top of the head between horns helps (they can not scratch that)

Good luck and post pics


----------



## ScrmnWoody (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm a brand new owner, as well. Ours were rescues and we didn't know their prior situation. I spent time sitting outside every day in a folding chair and read while they got used to me being there. It didn't take them long to start checking me out. Now I can catch, scratch, trim hooves and inspect them whenever I need or want to.


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

It had already been said...but animal crackers are the bomb! Lol. Set with them and get a collar on them so when u do catch them u can brush them to. They seem to love that. Time and patience is key. But the crackers will win them over pretty quick.


----------

